# Pluginverwaltung: Gametimetrackerplugin fehler bei der Installation



## Maladin (18. März 2008)

Nach dem Start der Blasc Version 2.5 aus der Betaphase hörte ich 3 mal von Problemen mit der Installation des Gametimetracker Plugins. Ich habe versucht den Fehler zu reproduzieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nach dem Klicken von OK oder Übernehmen und der Bestätigung der Installtion der neuen Version, wird ein Fehler angezeigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ich habe es 3 mal hintereinander getestet. Plugin deaktiviert, Blasc geschlossen, Plugin gelöscht, Blasc gestartet und den GTracker wieder aktiviert und neu installiert.

Da der Fehler nach diesen 3 Tests nicht mehr auftrat bin ich etwas ratlos.

/wink maladin


----------



## NachtkindFX (19. März 2008)

Hiho

Ich habe bei mir den Live und den Betaclient getrennt installiert, und kann den Fehler nicht reproduzieren... beim Update des alten Live Clients heute lief alles normal ab.

Kann es sein, dass er nur Auftritt wenn die buffed.de Seite gerade wieder schwer zu erreichen ist?


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> Ich habe bei mir den Live und den Betaclient getrennt installiert, und kann den Fehler nicht reproduzieren... beim Update des alten Live Clients heute lief alles normal ab.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass er nur Auftritt wenn die buffed.de Seite gerade wieder schwer zu erreichen ist?



*Uhrzeit schau* mh Backup-Phase sollte da grad beendet sein. Ab 4:00 geht die los.


----------

